# Can anyone please identify this lizard?



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

I live in los angeles, california and i found this lizard in my house so i set up one of my old fish tanks for it, but i am not sure if this is an anole, tree lizard or maybe a aliigator lizard. I've been researching for a week now and i am stil not sure. Please help!

And also let me know if my tank setup is ok, or if i should do any adjustments . . .


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

I'm not positive, but it looks like some kind of skink to me


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

\I think your right.... I just did a search of sink in google, and the pictures kind of look like it.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Big Jon said:


> I dont know much, but he sure does have a pretty long tongue, and brings it out alot like an alligator.
> 
> I think your right....
> 
> ...


So...it does look like a sink?

j/k.
Its hard to tell from the pics but it does look like a small skink.

So you live in California?
That is odd you found it in your house.
I didn't know they were found there.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

If you want to keep it you'll likely have to get uvb lighting for it. That'll mean changing the aquarium top so that the special fluroescent buld will not be blocked by glass or plastic. (UVB doesn't penetrate glass or plastic.) I'm also guessing aquarium gravel isn't the best substrate. Cocofibre would be fine though.


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

looks like what you have there is some form of a southern alligator lizard. these aren't my speciality but like mettle said you need to change the bedding and lights. the cocofiber should be fine and maybe mix it with some sand to give it a more at home fill. i also believe that these little guys like indirect basking meaning basking in the light through bushes or crap like that. good luck with the little guy.


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

alligator lizard. we have those all over up here in northern california too.


----------

